
Coding Bootcamp Attendee: An Introduction - Styx-
https://medium.com/@morganm5201/me-an-introduction-4a8eb0d52d4e#.yu6mumfw0
======
Styx-
For those that skip straight to comments, this is an article in which I
introduce myself and talk a little about my experience of applying and being
accepted to a coding bootcamp.

Hope you enjoy!

~~~
skewart
I'm one of those people! And I appreciated your summary comment. I hope it
becomes something more people do when submitting things on HN.

~~~
Styx-
You're very welcome! I do it all the time, so I knew I couldn't be the only
one.

